# Python



## shaner72

Just bought a 1983 Colt Python 357 S/S 6'' barrel. Its 90-95% in condition. I'm up here in Canada I met a guy who wanted to get rid of it an get a trap gun. I picked it up for $850.00 with some ammo and original box. just waiting for the tranfer to go through. Can't wait to take it to the club and shoot it. From what I've been reading they are real nice gun and looks like I got it for a decent price. Just wanted to share my new purchases with all the colt fans. Take care


----------



## CharlieW

That is a great find, at a bargain price. It would be nice if you could post a picture, so we could drool over it. Let us know how it shoots.


----------



## AirForceShooter

I hate you.

AFS


----------



## shaner72

I will post a pic when I get it and let you know how it shoot's. It's been almost 3 weeks and still nothing from the C.F.O on my transfer.


----------



## shaner72

I got my Python finally.The python has a set of pachmayr grips on it and a bullseye trigger kit. I have all the original stuff as well. Can't wait to get it out to the club.


----------



## dondavis3

Congratulations - it's a great gun.

I look forward to the picture.


:smt1099


----------



## cougartex

Congratulations, safe shooting.


----------



## shaner72

Having troubles posting pics anyone have any tips on how to do it????


----------



## Baldy

The Colt Python is one of the finest revolvers ever made. Got mine new in 1978 and never regretted it. :smt1099


----------



## shaner72

Nice gun. The gun shop around the corner has one like that not sure of the year but it is mint. They want $1200.00. I'm the second owner of mine and it was made in 1983 and it was $995.00 back then.


----------



## shaner72

1983 Colt Python.http://img20.imageshack.us/edit_preview.php?l=img20/7503/1001901e.jpg&action=rotate Click here to see my Python. That almost sounds dirty..LOL. It has the Pachmayr grip on it and it feels real nice.


----------



## SDZike

Hello. I am new to the forum but not to the guns however I do have a specific question for all you'all colt guys .. I am in possession of a pristine .. Colt Python Hunter (complete with aluminum case, two plastic boxes, instructions [[even still have the cardboard box the case came in when delivered]]) and am looking for a guestimate of value. The cylinder is unmarked/unfired.


----------



## CharlieW

$2500 - ?? Actually, whatever you can get somebody to pay for it.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

SDZike said:


> Hello. I am new to the forum but not to the guns however I do have a specific question for all you'all colt guys .. I am in possession of a pristine .. Colt Python Hunter (complete with aluminum case, two plastic boxes, instructions [[even still have the cardboard box the case came in when delivered]]) and am looking for a guestimate of value.* The cylinder is unmarked/unfired.*


it may LOOK unmarked/unfired but i am pretty sure that pythons were test fired in each chamber until about '89 or '90 and since the hunter was made from 1980 to 1990 in factory production and as a custom for a short time there after the odds are pretty good it was fired at least six times.


----------



## PAWPAUL

that is a beauty ....and in s.s. ; looks like you ripped it !

Is it the high polished s.s version ? 

If I could ask ; what was the years they started producing the stainless steel guns ? And are there two kinds , the standard s.s and the high gloss-high polished one ??


----------



## PAWPAUL

well .........
I found out they come in two s.s. versions


----------

